
Deepfakes – Is Seeing Still Believing? - andreyk
http://www.skynettoday.com/content/news/deepfakes/
======
andreyk
TLDR: "Pornography with the use of AI techniques is certainly an ethical
concern and bringing it to light is important. However, media outlets probably
overreach when they suggest that you might be next."

